# Coding Companion for Pain Management



## AR2728 (Jan 28, 2013)

We have begun coding pain management, and we NEED a source of guidance.  I use the coding companion series for all our other speciatlies.  Does anyone know if the Anesthesia coding companion would provide me with all the necessary info for Pain Management procedures?  Is there another resource that would be more beneficial?


----------



## cassyn86 (Jan 29, 2013)

I work for a pain management office and we have two books that we use that we have found to be very helpful. One is by Ingenix and the other is by Contexo. They have detailed descriptions of the procedures with the most used diagnosis codes etc.


----------

